# Custom 1 off t-shirts



## ash5187 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi guys i am looking for someone or multiple people to print some custom one of t-shirts i have the design but am looking for multiple coolers and styles of the same designs eg 

Pistol Clothing: T-Shirt Printing Blog 2007 November

also i'm looking for plain and rhinestone styles and any other style any one out there can offer


----------



## mattdaddy777 (Dec 26, 2008)

Are you saying your looking for someone who will be willing to print a single shirt with a single design?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Find a DTG printer (Direct to garment) in your area, they can print unlimited colors from tiff, gif, jpg.
Good luck, John


----------



## ash5187 (Dec 27, 2008)

mattdaddy777 said:


> Are you saying your looking for someone who will be willing to print a single shirt with a single design?



ye as they are for personal use and i have the 1 desighn with multiple coler and pattern veriations


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

pm message me. i believe i can be of help


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

I was looking for the same thing. I want to print a one off design, single color, screenprinted tee for personal use but don't know if any of these companies exist let alone how much it would cost


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

I found a company called Fresh Pressed via google, however, their site is kinda weird. they provide you with the information you need to get a one-off screenprinted tee but they don't give you too many other specifics - ie.what kind of tee you get, color choices, shipping options, etc.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Uncle John said:


> Find a DTG printer (Direct to garment) in your area, they can print unlimited colors from tiff, gif, jpg.
> Good luck, John


 
I agree with John. Find someone in your area that has a dtg printer. This will save you a bit on shipping costs! It will also give you a chance to go in and see and feel their products.


----------

